# Track insurance options



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyone got a good idea who to go with? First "event" coming up for me is santa pod RWYB, and for this event alone insurers want £350 to insure the car driving in a straight line for 10 seconds at a time lol.

Ideally, somewhere that would do a sensible quote covering multiple days over the year...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Competition Car Insurance will give cover on 5 pre-notified days per year.


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

We can offer one day track day cover, or 5 attached to the insurance cover  

Give us a call on 01635 874646 or click the link in my signature


----------

